# Dash Brake Light comes on intermittently



## mataluir (Jul 26, 2005)

The brake light in the dash comes on occasionally and stays on for a while. Sometimes this does not happen for a day or so.

Any ideas on the causes for brake indicator to come on?

Luis


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

mataluir said:


> The brake light in the dash comes on occasionally and stays on for a while. Sometimes this does not happen for a day or so.
> 
> Any ideas on the causes for brake indicator to come on?
> 
> Luis


Low brake fluid
E-brake active


----------



## mataluir (Jul 26, 2005)

*Thank you!*



internetautomart said:


> Low brake fluid
> E-brake active



Fluid level was still above minimum but I filled it to the max line.

No more light.

Thanks,

Luis


----------

